# Grand Hôtel Trunk Bag



## trunkdevil

Just came across this trunk-bag on Goyard’s website. Never seen it before and it immediately caught my eye. Has anyone seen it in person? Very curious as they describe it as “the ideal size for keeping everyday essentials safe”..


----------



## yoshikitty

Are you interested in this trunk bag? I haven't see it in person, but I have tried on its little sister - the Alto hatbox trunk bag.
It looks cute but not much space, and it's a very hard box, just like carrying a hard card box around.


----------



## c18027

I’m sorry, but I don’t see this new Grand Hôtel Trunk Bag as practical or stylish. If you are interested in a hard-case style, I would recommend the Minaudière with its removable Y-shaped shoulder strap:


			https://www.goyard.com/us_en/pochette-minaudiere.html


----------



## trunkdevil

yoshikitty said:


> Are you interested in this trunk bag? I haven't see it in person, but I have tried on its little sister - the Alto hatbox trunk bag.
> It looks cute but not much space, and it's a very hard box, just like carrying a hard card box around.


Yes, I’m trying to find a sales person to get more pics. My old contact left. I love the Alto hatbox but it’s not my style.


----------



## trunkdevil

c18027 said:


> I’m sorry, but I don’t see this new Grand Hôtel Trunk Bag as practical or stylish. If you are interested in a hard-case style, I would recommend the Minaudière with its removable Y-shaped shoulder strap:
> 
> 
> https://www.goyard.com/us_en/pochette-minaudiere.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274991


I tried this back when it launched but found removing it from the harness was not very user friendly or secure Craftsmanship was beautiful, I think it works better as an evening clutch.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

lvisland said:


> Yes, I’m trying to find a sales person to get more pics. My old contact left. I love the Alto hatbox but it’s not my style.



I am actually really interested in this bag too, as well as how much it costs.... please do let me know when you get more images of the bag, as well as pricing.... I like the fact that you can attach the strap a la Hermes Kelly, instead of the Minaudière style... Like you, I found the aesthetics of the Minaudière super cute, but highly impractical.... Between this and the Petite Malle from LV, I would go for the LV simply because it would be easy to access the few things I have inside it whilst its being worn.


----------



## trunkdevil

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I am actually really interested in this bag too, as well as how much it costs.... please do let me know when you get more images of the bag, as well as pricing.... I like the fact that you can attach the strap a la Hermes Kelly, instead of the Minaudière style... Like you, I found the aesthetics of the Minaudière super cute, but highly impractical.... Between this and the Petite Malle from LV, I would go for the LV simply because it would be easy to access the few things I have inside it whilst its being worn.


Black $4400 and limited colors $5330 USD! I found that price very reasonable. Pre-launched in NY (and LA store I was told), with official launch in Feb. Not sure how accurate that info is. 

I tried to request more pics but apparently their policy is “absolutely no boutique photos”.. also tried ordering the black/black and grey but had a poor experience so it didn’t work out. Will likely wait for the Feb launch to order from a different store.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

lvisland said:


> Black $4400 and limited colors $5330 USD! I found that price very reasonable. Pre-launched in NY (and LA store I was told), with official launch in Feb. Not sure how accurate that info is.
> 
> I tried to request more pics but apparently their policy is “absolutely no boutique photos”.. also tried ordering the black/black and grey but had a poor experience so it didn’t work out. Will likely wait for the Feb launch to order from a different store.



Oh that is actually very reasonable - considering the size of the bag - seems like a steal in comparison to say the Petite Malle! I am over in Australia so I know it will be an ordeal and a half to acquire it and get it in my hands.... please do keep me updated when you purchase the bag!


----------



## trunkdevil

Pics from @goyardofficial instagram. I’m obsessed! _Still _trying to get my order placed 
Also, apparently the shoulder strap is sold separate?


----------



## cherylc

I was excited for this at first but I feel this size looks odd, slightly too big IMO.


----------



## marvelboy

Anyone knows how much this bag cost in euro? It’s an absolutely stunning bag.


----------



## trunkdevil

Some pics found on Insta.


----------



## trunkdevil

Mr. Grey arrived this morning..  perfection in every way. Extremely impressed with the craftsmanship and all of the little details.


----------



## Swanky

Love it! 
Could you add pics and price to library so it’s easy to find later?


----------



## trunkdevil

Swanky said:


> Love it!
> Could you add pics and price to library so it’s easy to find later?


Thank you. Yes I’ll try my best


----------



## shyla14

lvisland said:


> Mr. Grey arrived this morning..  perfection in every way. Extremely impressed with the craftsmanship and all of the little details.
> View attachment 5296759
> View attachment 5296760
> View attachment 5296761
> View attachment 5296762


What a beauty! Great choice ! Do you have to purchase separate strap?


----------



## yoshikitty

This is a very unique piece, very beautiful. Congrats   
Can you please share your experience after using it?
How do you carry it? 
Do you find that it's too boxy?
Thanks!


----------



## trunkdevil

shyla14 said:


> What a beauty! Great choice ! Do you have to purchase separate strap?


Thank you  yes, the straps are sold separate


----------



## trunkdevil

yoshikitty said:


> This is a very unique piece, very beautiful. Congrats
> Can you please share your experience after using it?
> How do you carry it?
> Do you find that it's too boxy?
> Thanks!


Thank you!
I took it out today and have no complaints. The top handle was comfortable to hold and when I wore it with the shoulder strap I barely noticed it - felt light, sat nicely against my body. Much more user friendly and care free compared to Moynat/LV trunk bags. For me it’s the right amount of boxy


----------



## trunkdevil

Got blk/blk very happy to finally find a Goyard bag style that works for me


----------



## yoshikitty

It's so nice to hear that the bag works fo good for you! 
Wow! I love your bag charm so much! It matches the bag so good. Unfortunately it's sold out. 

I have a question about the shoulder strap, do you have the PM strap currently? IMO, it looks a little bit too thin on this bag, maybe 
the MM will work better for you.


----------



## shyla14

lvisland said:


> Got blk/blk very happy to finally find a Goyard bag style that works for me
> View attachment 5301026
> View attachment 5301027
> 
> View attachment 5301034


omg, you got another one! yay! all before the price increase, I can’t wait to get mine.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I like it in the Burgundy and Black on Tan. I would honestly pick other colors too. Especially green!


----------



## trunkdevil

shyla14 said:


> omg, you got another one! yay! all before the price increase, I can’t wait to get mine.


Can’t wait to see which one you picked!


----------



## trunkdevil

BleuSaphir said:


> I like it in the Burgundy and Black on Tan. I would honestly pick other colors too. Especially green!


I can’t decide which color I like most


----------



## boxboy

Maiden voyage’! I chose the black/tan because of the gold hardware. I found it looked more luxe to me. But the others looked great too!


----------



## trunkdevil

boxboy said:


> Maiden voyage’! I chose the black/tan because of the gold hardware. I found it looked more luxe to me. But the others looked great too!
> 
> View attachment 5313781


Congrats on your trunk- it looks great on you! The gold hardware is super nice and classic


----------



## trunkdevil

Added the green grand hotel trunk to my collection


----------



## BleuSaphir

lvisland said:


> Added the green grand hotel trunk to my collection
> View attachment 5315095


I knew it! The green looks AMAZING!


----------



## shyla14

lvisland said:


> Added the green grand hotel trunk to my collection
> View attachment 5315095


I love this one too! You are on a roll!!Woohoo! What is next?


----------



## Stregahorn

So, did I hear right and it launched first in New York, but not in Paris?  So no Euro prices just yet?

Would be great to know what this is selling for in Paris.


----------



## trunkdevil

Oh my, this store display featuring all Grand Hotel Trunks!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

omg this is sooooo pretty!!! I would love to own one of these someday


----------



## shyla14

Mine finally came!!!
It is well made, good sized and user friendly. It could fit the essential and then a little more. I love the Goyard plate on the side and dare I say that I like this more than the LV petite malle. 
Price for black and black and tan is $4440 which I think is a very good price considering the quality and craftsmanship.
Took a side by side pic with a Saigon pm for size comparison.


----------



## trunkdevil

shyla14 said:


> Mine finally came!!!
> It is well made, good sized and user friendly. It could fit the essential and then a little more. I love the Goyard plate on the side and dare I say that I like this more than the LV petite malle.
> Price for black and black and tan is $4440 which I think is a very good price considering the quality and craftsmanship.
> Took a side by side pic with a Saigon pm for size comparison.


Absolutely gorgeous!  gold against the tan is just perfection


----------



## trunkdevil

Burgundy joined my collection got the canvas and leather strap this time.


----------



## yoshikitty

lvisland said:


> Burgundy joined my collection got the canvas and leather strap this time.
> 
> View attachment 5337928


Very beautiful.  It seems that you are going to get all the other colors sooner or later.


----------



## Stregahorn

So, what were the prices in the US for the special colors?  And what is the price in Paris for special colors?  Has anyone found out?


----------



## trunkdevil

Stregahorn said:


> So, what were the prices in the US for the special colors?  And what is the price in Paris for special colors?  Has anyone found out?


US $5330


----------



## Stregahorn

Has anyone been able to see what this costs in Paris for the special colors?


----------



## Stregahorn

So anyone have the price in Paris for this bag?


----------



## cap4life

lvisland said:


> Added the green grand hotel trunk to my collection
> View attachment 5315095


Wow! Amazing piece. The green color is very tempting


----------



## trunkdevil

Blue trunk


----------



## beautifullllll

any recommendations on a color that will go with anything? for a guy? was thinking white


----------



## shyla14

Either black/black or black/tan. Lower maintenance and versatile. 
Can’t wait to see what you get. This is great mini trunk. I am surprise it’s not as popular but kinda thrilled that my bag is not common. 
The price is also good compare to other similarly priced bags. Can’t even compare the quality of craftsmanship.


----------



## shyla14

beautifullllll said:


> any recommendations on a color that will go with anything? for a guy? was thinking white


What did you end up getting?


----------



## allanrvj

Omg this is exactly what I’m looking for. A trunk bag with a handle. Anyone know the European price?


----------



## shyla14

allanrvj said:


> Omg this is exactly what I’m looking for. A trunk bag with a handle. Anyone know the European price?


So worth it! It’s a iykyk kinda bag.


----------



## allanrvj

shyla14 said:


> So worth it! It’s a iykyk kinda bag.


do you carry it by the handle? is it comfortable? because from the pics it looks a bit like this shape: ^, and not kind of like C-shaped like some other bag handles, if you know what I mean.

also, I'm torn between this and the cassette trunk. this looks spacious but heavier, and the cassette is cute and light, but maybe small for my things.

I wish I had funds for both. lol


----------



## shyla14

yes, i carry it by the handle. My rule of thumb for bags is that it should at least fit my iPhone ProMax. I love mine.


----------



## Retroboy

Does anyone know the UK price in either grey/blue etc.. thank you


----------



## CedarOak

shyla14 said:


> yes, i carry it by the handle. My rule of thumb for bags is that it should at least fit my iPhone ProMax. I love mine.


Have you been able to put much beyond your phone inside or does the rigidity of the trunk limit utility?


----------



## shyla14

CedarOak said:


> Have you been able to put much beyond your phone inside or does the rigidity of the trunk limit utility?


It is very spacious inside. Phones, wallet keys, sanitizer, press powder, lipstick etc. It will fit the essentials and then some


----------



## oyoyo

Just got mine! For the Paris store All colors were €4,090 and strap was additional $450 ish. I'm in love


----------

